# Epson wf-2530wf able to use sub. ink?



## buzztek (May 1, 2014)

Hello,

I own a Epson wf-2530wf. received it working from job lot.

How can i find out if it support sublimation inks?

Thanks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

buzztek said:


> Hello,
> 
> I own a Epson wf-2530wf. received it working from job lot.
> 
> ...


 Any Epson can be used for sublimation as they are piezo electric print head based. 

Having said that ... you can use any 4 color sub ink in the printer but for color accuracy you need a sublimation ICC profile, which usually comes from the ink vendor and is specific to the sub inks and the printer model. Or you have one made for you.


----------



## buzztek (May 1, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> Any Epson can be used for sublimation as they are piezo electric print head based.
> 
> Having said that ... you can use any 4 color sub ink in the printer but for color accuracy you need a sublimation ICC profile, which usually comes from the ink vendor and is specific to the sub inks and the printer model. Or you have one made for you.



Thank you, Th0si may be asking to much but would you know any good value suppliers of sub. ink?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

buzztek said:


> Thank you, Th0si may be asking to much but would you know any good value suppliers of sub. ink?


 In the US I use Cobra Inks. For sub inks you must call them though.


----------



## buzztek (May 1, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

